# Rachmaninoff 3rd piano concerto



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

I just watched through this performance - and I've never ever enjoyed this concerto this much - I was literally crying with ecstasy by the end - and I never cry. I can't believe I'd never heard of this pianist before. What do you think of this peformance?


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

Great! I've only listened to the third movement so far and wow, it's really amazing - impressive, brilliant, beautiful, emotional performance full of enthusiasm and joy. I'll definitely listen to it all later. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2020)

It's wonderful. I have several of his CDs, a DVD, and I've seen him in concert--met him afterward. He's very pleasant and down to earth.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you for posting this. I remember that performance from the Prom. It was simply wonderful. So refreshing to hear Rach 3 played for the sake of the music, not as a show-off piece for some young virtuoso, the piano playing with, not over, the orchestra. And such good communication between soloist, conductor and orchestra, too. Superb.


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

At 41:53 it's like he puts all the emotion and expression he has into those two chords, I'd never heard them done that well before.


----------

